# Canon 5d mark 2 vs mark 3



## Evertking (Jun 9, 2017)

Looking to get a full frame camera is there much difference in the image quality between these two? I don't need a bunch of focus points, or frames per second.. just portraits of my family.


----------



## weepete (Jun 9, 2017)

The 5Dmkiii is noticably cleaner at high ISOs


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2017)

The 5D-3 also is a VERY much re-designed machine: MUCH better AF system, and feels soooooo much sturdier. The 5D and 5D-II were very low-rent type bodies...the 5D-III feels like a pro Nikon or a pro Canon body does....very impressive on the 5D-3...the 2, not so much.


----------

